# @@ The K-4 @@



## yeshoney (Dec 6, 2011)

A new build inspired by the golden age of streamlined train engines of the 30's. Plans are to integrate a Hot Rod theme into this build as well.

The patent that inspired the build theme and the initial mock up with frame repairs done.  THe fork is a 50's Evans Action springer.


----------



## MR D (Dec 11, 2011)

Love that springer fork. Very unique. Evans = Michigan...right?


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 12, 2011)

*Update as of 12/12/11*

Going to go with "Double Ducktail" front and rear fenders.  I don't want to cut and braze because if I ever want to use a set for some reason down the road I can just unbolt them.  Once they are mounted you won't see the bottom one.  Lots of house paint as you can see and I will take better pics once I have them sanded down.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 5, 2012)

*Gots lots done!*

Much progress made! Many different things going on.  I decided I liked the blue fenders and the others had so much bondo that it wasn't worth trying to save them for anything.  Cut the ducktails off and made a "Triple" out back, regular up front, except for I found a slightly curved brace in the pile and added that to the front.  Triple steps were literally brought back from the dead.  They were "restored" many, many years ago and they represent the last pieces of the bike they came off of to be used in a project. i have the fork, but it is a ladies headtube length and will probably never use it.  Going to swith out the 3/8' cog ofr a 1/2 ND 22 tooth out back and run a standard chain.  I tried all the necks I have and none looked right, so I am in search of something for it.  I have two sets of bars and will decide after I find the neck.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Headlights*

The "TrainLights"


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Jan 5, 2012)

I would cut and braze them. It looks great! Why add the weight and leave a area for rust and weather to build up. You need some stainless English wheel rolled skirts for the rear.


----------



## c3maddox (Jan 6, 2012)

Are those red forks in the back ground Colson by chance?  I need some for a 1934 26' ballon bike I have.


----------

